# Fiat 540



## Shayne (Aug 8, 2020)

Doing a project on a Fiat 540 does any one have a parts and workshop manual anywhere please..

Shayne
New Zealand


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Have you heard of this guy? Can't say I have, but paypal seems to be a relatively safe way to go.
https://www.tractor-manuals-downunder.com/Fiat-tractors-manuals-to-download.html


----------

